# Using a Nice Storage Cabinet as Tank Stand



## Eplov (24 May 2020)

My wife has set a high bar in regards to the aesthetic of a tank stand and none of the purpose built ones pass the test.

Would a 54 Liter aquarium with a reasonable amount of harscape(seryu stone) be too much to handle for something like this:
https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewis-partners-haegan-storage-cabinet/p3765235


----------



## hypnogogia (24 May 2020)

I wouldn’t trust it with those spindly legs.


----------



## AqueousJungle (24 May 2020)

It says in the details that the maximum load is 50kg. So unfortunately the tank will be heavier than this...


----------



## alto (24 May 2020)

Look for a cabinet that has supports under the area where the aquarium will actually sit (perhaps begin with a cabinet that matches aquarium dimensions)  - I suspect this cabinet has the usual design with a supporting frame that outlines the finished dimensions ... you would likely notice the doors sticking (as the top bows) so would have some warning 

The legs shouldn’t be an issue with smaller aquariums (60P would be the largest I’d consider with this style) as long as they are decent quality/build 

There are a few ukaps journals that show aquarium-suitable hacks to IKEA furnishings so you could apply these


----------

